# Slant Roller - Mark Seljan's awesome design



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I think this Slant Roller is The best slingshot of year 2022 !!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video, glad to see you are still with us


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Great review


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Great review, great shooting! What are your impressions of the latex Jinpu?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks for the review and nice shooting! I hadn’t realized it was so small. Small frame with wide forks. Cool.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Wow..70 feet! That is some fine shooting sir.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Great video, glad to see you are still with us


Thank You very much Tag 👍👊😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

andypandy1 said:


> Great review


Thanks andypandy1 👍😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Valery said:


> Great review, great shooting! What are your impressions of the latex Jinpu?


Thanks Valery 👍😎
Jinpu is one of the best things of this year 🤘
One thing I don't like is they are not selling 0,7 thick (and never gonna make it either 👎).


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sandstorm said:


> Thanks for the review and nice shooting! I hadn’t realized it was so small. Small frame with wide forks. Cool.


Thanks Sandstorm 👍😎
Small but big enough 😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

bones said:


> Wow..70 feet! That is some fine shooting sir.


Thanks Bones 🙏👍😎
70 feet doesn't feel that bad when You are used to that distance and have well working ammo/band setup.


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

Nice review. Great shooting.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

202 said:


> Nice review. Great shooting.


Thank You very much 202 🙏👍😎


----------

